# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Omega 3 vetzuren helpen tegen endometriose

## FRANCOIS580

*Omega 3 vetzuren helpen tegen endometriose*

Heel wat vrouwen lijden aan endometriose en zoeken meestal hun toevlucht tot allerlei pijnstillers om de gevolgen van deze veel voorkomende ziekte te verzachten. Dat is niet helemaal zonder gevaar, want vele van deze pijnstillers zorgen op wat langere termijn voor allerlei neveneffecten. Met een aangepaste voeding kan je nochtans endometriose voorkomen. Waar moet je op letten bij het volgen van dit endometriose dieet? 

Vele vrouwen zijn vertrouwd met de symptomen van endometriose. Vrouwen die kampen met deze bijzonder pijnlijke ziekte zijn oververmoeid, worden geregeld geplaagd door hevige tussentijdse bloedingen en diarree, hun buik is hard en opgezwollen, zijn misselijk, moeten braken en hebben constant hevige hoofdpijn. Endometriose, in de volksmond ook cyste of vleesboom, is niet leeftijdsgebonden. Zowel jonge vrouwen als vrouwen op middelbare leeftijd krijgen ermee te maken. Een vlugge en sluitende diagnose is noodzakelijk om deze vrouwenkwaal doeltreffend aan te pakken.

Aangenomen wordt dat 7 tot 10 procent van alle vrouwen aan endometriose lijden en het is de belangrijkste reden voor een gynaecologische ziekenhuisopname en een verwijdering van de baarmoeder (hysterectomie). Sommige vrouwen ondervinden geen hinder van endometriose, maar voor velen is het een ingrijpende aandoening, die veel pijn veroorzaakt. Het endometriose weefsel kan zich ook vastzetten op andere organen, wat soms onvruchtbaarheid tot gevolg heeft.

Ruim twintig procent van onze vrouwelijke bevolking wordt ooit met endometriose geconfronteerd. Bij endometriose is er slijmvlies dat uitsluitend binnen de baarmoederholte thuis hoort, ook daarbuiten aanwezig. Als dat slijmvlies zich ook buiten de baarmoeder ontwikkeld, dan zorgt dat voor ernstige gezondheidsproblemen. Buiten de baarmoeder nestelt het slijm zich vooral ter hoogte van je eierstokken of het buikvlies, maar het voelt zich eigenlijk overal in je buikholte thuis. Endometriose is een progressief verslechterende en chronische ziekte.

*Erfelijk bepaald*
Nestelt het sljimvlies van je baarmoeder zich in je buikholte dan gaat het daar verder groeien en dat is de oorzaak van hevige pijnen en de reeds vernoemde gevolgen van deze ziekte. Eén van de oorzaken van endometriose is het vrouwelijke hormoon oestrogeen. Recente wetenschappelijke onderzoeken leerden ook dat deze vrouwenziekte ook erfelijk bepaald is. De onderzoekers zochten meer bepaald naar het KRAS- gen bij vrouwen met endrometriose. Met resultaat, want na DNA- onderzoek kwam aan het licht dat een bepaald gen bij alle endometriose patiënten naar voor kwam. Daaruit besloten ze het erfelijke karakter van endometriose.

*Voeding rijk aan omega 3- vetzuren*
Vele vrouwen zoeken een oplossing voor hun vervelende klachten in allerlei pijnstillers en hormoonpreparaten, maar er wordt dikwijls ook operatief ingegrepen. De diagnose en de ernst van deze aandoening wordt via een laprascopie (kijkoperatie) vastgesteld. 
Nochtans kan in vele gevallen een aangepaste voeding en het endo dieet de ziekte voorkomen. Voeding rijk aan.../...

Lees verder...

----------

